# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Tabela Periodike e elementeve ne shqip

## Mr-Bledi

Pershendetje, mire se ju gjej! 

Doja t'ju vija ne dijeni se kam lancuar nje aplikacion per android, persa i perket tabeles periodike te elementeve, per t'ju ardhur sadopak ne ndihme te gjithe nxenesve qe nuk mund te ndjekin mesimin per shkak te gjendjes se shkaktuar apo qe duan te kene nje tabele peroidike dinamike ku mund te nderveprojne. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...a.periodike.al

aplikacioni nuk ka aspak qellime perfitimi dhe nuk permban asnje reklame. 
jane programuar qe tani permiresime dhe azhornime te metejshme, dhe nese ngjall interes, mund te lancohet dhe per iOS, vetem se ne rastin e iOS eshte me e komplikuar pasi duhet te jesh ne ne ambjentet macOS per te zhvilluar dhe lancuar programe! 

Jane te mirepritura te gjitha komentet, sygjerimet apo kritikat qe mund te keni. 

Nese ju peleqen sadopak, lini vleresimin tuaj ne playstore

----------

*Neteorm* (21-04-2020)

----------


## Neteorm

Suksese, me pelqeu per te vetmen arsye sepse eshte ne dobi te dikujt qe i intereson te mesoje rreth tabeles ( lendeve organike) dhe jo si app te tjera qe kane te vetmen qellim te dembelosin kete popull dhe te jete skllab i lojrave online.

----------

Mr-Bledi (22-04-2020)

----------

